# Holidays



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Where have you been, where are you going this year?

I am off to Sunday for 2 weeks, big change this year, we are going to........................................................................... Holland :crybaby: Not my choice but seeing as I get my way 99% of the time I musn't grumble too much. Still, I know what it's like.................... flat, I've cycled all over it , plus, everything outside of Amsterdam shuts at 7pm, it's like the land of the dead (Scotland) and it's so orderly that you start to crave graffiti and a bit of fast food litter, a chav here and there, it's not normal, TBH I am not excited about the prospect.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

No Jollies for me this year. 

Booked the honeymoon last week, so looking forward to MARCH now!

NYC, LA and VEGAS BABY.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Went to Fuerteventura earlier in the year, nice island just nobody there. On my walkabouts I went into several bars and was the only customer most days, absolutely dead.

So back to Tenerife in a couple of months, not every bodies cup of tea but it will be warm when it's cold here and at least there will be some people around :lol:

I worked a lot in Holland and thought it was a great place. Shut at 7 ???? you were going to the wrong places

:lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Camping in Barmouth.

Twice.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Cyprus in 2 weeks, for 2 weeks.

Gotta be better weather than here at the moment, bleedin hissing down here...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Camping in Barmouth.
> 
> Twice.


In this...










But we're staying here for a week at the end of August...










On board the "family yacht" (as the "new" son in law calls it), delightfully modelled here by my 710. 










All I need to do now is learn how to drive the damn thing.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Camping in Barmouth.
> ...


Minor problem with boats

No Brakes !!!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


Tie a rope to the 710 and then hoik her over the side. No problem. :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Why do I have the feeling she might not be impressed with that :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Went to Fuerteventura earlier in the year, nice island just nobody there. On my walkabouts I went into several bars and was the only customer most days, absolutely dead.
> 
> So back to Tenerife in a couple of months, not every bodies cup of tea but it will be warm when it's cold here and at least there will be some people around :lol:
> 
> ...


If it's not Rotterdam or Amsterdam and it's past 7pm, it's shut!  I've been all over, it's like the whole place has been sprayed with nerve gas (like in "The Avengers") after 7pm. I wandered around Volendaam once, desperate for drink, as usual, early evening, nowhere was open, nobody was alive, the streets were deserted, it's a bleedin holiday resort!!

Agree about Tenerife, it's not beautiful and it doesn't have much culture but when you need sun, its got it. :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You just get looking and "WHAM"! Another strike by airport staff looming!.









Mike


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

no holidays as such but christmas in the isle of wight again ,loved it last year big walks with the dog and no family bliss.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Fuerteventura earlier in the year, nice island just nobody there. On my walkabouts I went into several bars and was the only customer most days, absolutely dead.
> ...


We had digs there in a small town called Rockanje, Sonia's Emporium open 7 nights a week till whatever time there were still people to buy beer and hookers, usually all night 

It was just one of the places that it was said "Bond's got a f#cking office in that place"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Five days in Vegas in February, and spent a week in a villa on the Costa Brava in Spain last month. Not got much else planned right now.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

No 'real 'holiday this year, moving house and other grown up rubbish has taken all our money but...

...we did have 3 days in a tent in Stevenage...

sounds like a nightmare but luckily there were 30,000 other people and a few bands to keep us company!

unk:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Just back from Turkey yesterday,booked last minute as the weather has been terrible up in Scotland this year.

The weather was superb which me and the 710 were delighted with 

Went out in Kusadasi a couple of times but it's pretty crap.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Try and enjoy your holiday Mark. I've only been to Ireland, Cardiff, Calais . . . . Um, I think that's about it! Holland doesn't sound too bad.

Me and the OIL are going to Brazil next Saturday. Macapa, Manaus then Rio. I'm so excited. ^_^


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

rolexgirl said:


> Try and enjoy your holiday Mark. I've only been to Ireland, Cardiff, Calais . . . . Um, I think that's about it! Holland doesn't sound too bad.
> 
> Me and the OIL are going to Brazil next Saturday. Macapa, Manaus then Rio. I'm so excited. ^_^


Well, that's the best one so far, pics please.

T'bolt have you got a license for your boat?

Forgot, I am cycling to Barcelona when we get back from Holland, that I am reallly looking forward to.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Going away on holiday was another thing I gave up in the last century, it didn`t matter where I went; Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Switzerland, (the former)Yugoslavia, France, Spain, Belgium etc,etc I always got bored & often came home early :yawn:

Of course now I`m retired it`s just one long holiday :beach:

Well ok, it would be if it wasn`t for catching up on all the jobs round the house that I didn`t have time for when I was working :hammer:  :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Forgot, I am cycling to Barcelona when we get back from Holland, that I am reallly looking forward to.


Looks like I'm going to bump into you sooner or later Mark....Amsterdam for 4 days at end of August and Barcelona in October.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Why do I have the feeling she might not be impressed with that :lol: :lol:


She wouldn't. :black eye: :lol:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here next month - where is it?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im going home next week  ..not going anywhere foreign after last years trip to Crete, hopefully get to Singapore for the Grand Prix next year 

Nice boat, is it all yours?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> Im going home next week  ..not going anywhere foreign after last years trip to Crete, hopefully get to Singapore for the Grand Prix next year
> 
> Nice boat, is it all yours?


It actually belongs to my eldest daughters partner, but according to him it's a family boat.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Im going home next week  ..not going anywhere foreign after last years trip to Crete, hopefully get to Singapore for the Grand Prix next year
> ...


Now there some plus points to that, in that you probably can use it when you want, however what about bills for it's upkeep etc


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > minkle said:
> ...


Thankfully he's more than happy to cover that himself, we will of course make an offer though.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I didn't realise there were so many yachting aficionados in the forum; here's a picture of its keel to further whet the appetite.










How do you make a small fortune from yacht owning?

Start with a large one.

John


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'm having my first sailing lesson tomorrow on this beauty. 










Apparently the son in law has arranged a "gentlemans cruise" with the owner.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thunder

Do the words, 'Lunday - Force 10 - falling" mean anything to you?

Only joking, enjoy yourself and remember the words of the Commodore of the Royal Yacht, 'If you're feeling seasick sit under a tree."

John


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

JWL940 said:


> Thunder
> 
> Do the words, '*Lunday - Force 10* - falling" mean anything to you?
> 
> ...


That's just a breeze. 

Thanks John, I'm sure I will enjoy myself. Never been seasick in my life despite having trips on various size of ships and boats.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Apparently the son in law has arranged a "*gentlemans cruise*" with the owner.


Larking around with a few beers then


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the son in law has arranged a "*gentlemans cruise*" with the owner.
> ...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot, I am cycling to Barcelona when we get back from Holland, that I am reallly looking forward to.
> ...


We are in Amsterdam 17/22nd August then head to Eindhoven and I fly out of Barcelona on the 17th September, I think you are avoiding me.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JWL940 said:


> Here next month - where is it?


St. Ives, low tide.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

blackandgolduk said:


> JWL940 said:
> 
> 
> > Here next month - where is it?
> ...


I met a man there once. Bloody bigamist.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dave

:clap:

Nice one (but took a while for me to work it out)

John


----------



## Ormy (Nov 7, 2009)

I spent a week in Cornwall. Spent a lot of my childhood Summer holidays there so was a bit of a trip down memory lane, loved it (well, aside from the sun burn!).


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Just got back from a week in a caravan in Mablethorpe :good:

Love the Lincolnshire coast, miles and miles of sandy beaches.. Weather was ok'ish as well. Just had 1 day with some rain...










oh - and here is my Amphibia getting lost in the sand


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Going away on holiday was another thing I gave up in the last century, it didn`t matter where I went; Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Switzerland, (the former)Yugoslavia, France, Spain, Belgium etc,etc I always got bored & often came home early :yawn:


:lol: :lol:

How can you argue with this in Nov/Dec when all at home in the UK are freezing their b#llocks off or paying for a big Gas bill to keep warm ??? TBH if I could get a job in a bar or a hotel to keep the bank balance ticking over and pay for the Smirnoff I wouldn't come home. The only thing that is holding me back is Big M, she just won't go for it


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That mac is nuts. I love visting new places, I love seeing new stuff, I don't like familiarity, wish I could afford a premanent holiday.

B, selling weed on the streets of Barcelona is a good earner, lots of Brits do that, the police are not interested, will pay more than a bar job. 

HappyLad, nice pic, some great beaches in Lincolnshire and North Norfolk.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking to get a Villa in Spain next year if anyone has any info,where to go,websites etc.....

It would be much appreciated.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

We holiday in the UK because i couldn't bear to put our dog in kennels.

In May we had a week on the North Yorkshire coast, spending 3 nights near Scarbourgh then 4 in Filey.

Next month we're going to Norfolk for a week then driving straight up to Filey again for a long weekend.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> I'm having my first sailing lesson tomorrow on this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice ,im not into sailing myself but we recently bought a boat very similar to that to have for use with our holiday let .suddenly with the free use of the yacht the flat is booked out.i might have a go xmas or just sit in it and get smashed either way looks like fun.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> That mac is nuts. I love visting new places, I love seeing new stuff, I don't like familiarity, wish I could afford a premanent holiday.


I suppose it`s partly due to having lived in different parts of the country, I`d rather now stay put, mind you having said that I`m getting itchy feet to move again


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > That mac is nuts. I love visting new places, I love seeing new stuff, I don't like familiarity, wish I could afford a premanent holiday.
> ...


There's a few empty houses around my way Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Been there done that, appeared in the local paper 

With one notable (upcoming) exception I make it a rule never to live in a place where I previously have done & anyway Carshalton`s in the wrong direction







:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> .
> 
> B, selling weed on the streets of Barcelona is a good earner, lots of Brits do that, the police are not interested, will pay more than a bar job.


It's not the police you have worry about, you have to deal with to many dodgy gangster types with that weed malarky :lol: :lol:

I'll stick to the bar/hotel idea, some free booze, usually a bit of food thrown in and the added bonus of lot's of MILF's on holiday without their blokes as well, perfect employment for an insomniac JB look a like


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having my first sailing lesson tomorrow on this beauty.
> ...


Unfortunately, the weather was poor (no wind) so we didn't get out. Weekend after next is being suggested at the mo. I've never sailed either Jason, but the son in law is very experienced (former international standard) and wants to teach me. I'm not surprised that the flat's fully booked, there's something about sitting on a yacht with a glass of ice cold Chablis on a glorious summers eve.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

MarkF said:


> rolexgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Try and enjoy your holiday Mark. I've only been to Ireland, Cardiff, Calais . . . . Um, I think that's about it! Holland doesn't sound too bad.
> ...


Will do.  I haven't got a watch to take with me (I'm not taking my Rolex!) but I think JoT has one he can let me borrow. 

Have fun in Holland and Barcelona.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rolexgirl said:


> ) I haven't got a watch to take with me (I'm not taking my Rolex!)


I never understand that, most likely nobody will notice what it is and at the end of the day value wise is not a huge amount of money, probably about the same as a well used second hand Mondeo ????

I've travelled all over wearing mine and never had a problem, occasionally I've even taken Big M with me :lol:

Just wear it and enjoy it and your trip


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Taking the wife & youngins down to Sanibel Island for a few days at the beach before school starts. :beach:

I'm thinkin' these...










:drinks:


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

Got a fortnight booked in Anglesey in December.

Coffee out here each morning:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Javaman365 said:


> Got a fortnight booked in Anglesey in December.
> 
> Coffee out here each morning:


that looks nice .its my favorite time of year to get away and miss all the madness.i cant wait.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Javaman365 said:


> Got a fortnight booked in Anglesey in December.
> 
> Coffee out here each morning:


Looks a lovely spot. :yes:


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> rolexgirl said:
> 
> 
> > ) I haven't got a watch to take with me (I'm not taking my Rolex!)
> ...


OIL said I can borrow his Maratac (Timex) watch. He has just shown me various straps for it and I've chosen a sand coloured NATO. (Almost all my holiday clothes are sand, grey or white, lmao.)

When I wear my Rolex on trains, buses and busy areas, I always hide it under in my sleeve.

Thank you BondandBigM, we are leaving on Saturday night. It will be my first plane flight (ever!)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rolexgirl said:


> It will be my first plane flight (ever!)


You'll be fine but just as a precaution, as you board have a quick look at the engines and various other parts such as the undercarriage. If any of them have my name on any of the parts get off and get the next flight :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

We are thinking of one big holiday next spring. Big M would like to go to Japan and spend the day as a Geisha Girl. Sounds like a fecking expensive day out. Anybody been to Japan for a holiday. I supposed I could fund it by bringing back loads of rare Seiko's and flog them :lol: :lol:


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> rolexgirl said:
> 
> 
> > It will be my first plane flight (ever!)
> ...


Lol.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> We are thinking of one big holiday next spring. Big M would like to go to Japan and spend the day as a Geisha Girl. Sounds like a fecking expensive day out. *Anybody been to Japan for a holiday*. I supposed I could fund it by bringing back loads of rare Seiko's and flog them :lol: :lol:


I went in 2005 for a couple of weeks. Loved it. 1st time travelling, didn't speak the language, didn't know anybody, and went by myself. All I had was a dodgy handdrawn map with incorrect station names and my sarcastic negativity. I love the japanese people, they've a style all of their own. I hung out with missionaries (she was hot) feeding the homeless bananas, sat in on some sort of political rally (to this day I have no idea what it was about), climbed mt fuji, checked out the motorcycle district, and enjoyed some pushin' and shovin' in peak hour tokyo station.

One thing that really stuck in my head was the main street of tokyo where porsches, ferraris and suited businessmen were everywhere, then you walk down a smaller side street and there'll be a little old lady in a kimono sweeping her front step with one of those old school straw brooms. One extreme to the other.

Would I go back?? I can't wait! Tho I'll plan it more next time, and give myself a month to really see all I can, and come back with a suitcase full of citizens!


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Did someone mention yachts?










Just got back from watching Groupama win the Round Britain and Ireland Race...

(The weather is a lot nicer here in Alicante!)


----------

